# The Neurotically Yours Vault



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Drugs In Your Head*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/drugs.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Sacred Space*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/sspace.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Handmade Clothes*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/handmade.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Open Mic Night II*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/openmic2.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Biggest Fear*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/bfear.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*A Pair Of Pants*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/pair.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Channels*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/channel.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Yesterday Mail*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/yest.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*The Hatta'*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/hatta.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Medicated Baby-Heads*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/medz.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Foamy's Rant V*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/frv.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Paper-Back Bust*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/bust.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Amplified Bible*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/bible.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*So I Said To My Doctor*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/doc.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Passion Of The Zombies*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/zombie.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Foamy's Rant 4*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/rant4.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Amityville Toaster*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/toast.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*The Jiggly Butt*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/jigg.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Foamy Fan Mail 6*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/mail66.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Tech-Support*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/tech.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Coffee House Propaganda*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/coffeehouse.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Squirrel Songs*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/squirrelsongs.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*DOs & DONTs*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/dood.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Kavorkian Scarf*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/scarf.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Eye Stigmata*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/eyes.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Small, Medium, Large*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/sml.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Free Your Mind*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/freemind.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Nuts To You*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/nuts.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Hope some of you enjoyed them, I found them all really funny. :lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Unmentionable Auction*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/unmen.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Hurricane Report*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/kat.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

A new episode; "Tech Support II" will be available on Thursday.

I shall post the link. Damn Foamy rules. :lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I just wanted to be the first person other than Imagine to post on this thread.

s.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

lol. Sorry.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Tech Support II*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/tech2.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Next Episode on October 10th: *LEWD LINGERIE*

:lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*These older episodes I found on http://www.illwillpress.com*

*Older episodes:*

*A Musical View*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/93037*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A Poetic Meal*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/97323*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A Postal Event*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/86114*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Almost Serious Suicide*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/82170*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bitch-Herm it*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/192556*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cemetery Flakes*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/77653*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cloud Talk*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/187682*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*More older episodes:*

*Club Advice*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/88468*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Coffee Stop*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/83392*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Creative Issues*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/175704*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Dating Advice*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/150012*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy Card Cult Meeting*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/157377*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy Card Cult Update*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/163844*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy Fan Mail*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/90783*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*More older episodes:*

*Foamy Fan Mail II*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/103222*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy Fan Mail III (R.T.S)*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/123556*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy Fan Mail IV*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/147737*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy Fan Mail V (A.T.A.)*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/172506*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy Thoughts*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/78173*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy's Card Cult*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/130517*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy's Rant*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/114212*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*More older episodes:*

*Foamy's Rant II*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/136871*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy's Rant III*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/166750*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Foamy's Rant IV*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/203761*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Fat-kins Diet*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/160384*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hospital Stay*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/177013*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nuts To You!*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/124863*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sitcom Silliness*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/154635*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*More older episodes:*

*The Owner*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/152396*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Wallet*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/106227*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Form Letter*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/101625*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Gas-E-Pop*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/109056*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hypnotic Foamy*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/95232*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Inner Demons*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/221127*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meditation Al Melee*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/117418*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*More Older Episodes:*

*No Christmas For You!*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/208058*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Non-Holiday Special*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/140663*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Open-Mic Night*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/120829*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rules For The Masses*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/173947*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Secret Admirer*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/127788*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Shower Of Terror*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/76469*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Slice Of Life*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/155934*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*These older episodes I found on http://www.illwillpress.com*

*Last set of older episodes:*

*Spell-A-Casters*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/131888*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Squirrel Talk*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/80725*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Super-Mystery Cult*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/111579*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Suggestion Box*

*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/142990*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*IMAGINE'S FAVOURITE EPISODE:*

*Squirrel Banter*








*http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/139453*









You gotta love Pillz-E!










Next NEW Episode: *LEWD LINGERIE* on October 10th!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Hmm, it seems that the episode "Lewd Lingerie" has disappeared into the realms of nothingness and we have been blessed with an earlier new episode. :lol:

Here it is....

*Voodeedoo*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/voodoo.html*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Next new episode: *'HALLOWEEN HOOPLA'* on the 20th of October

Woot! :twisted:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*HALLOWEEN HOOPLA*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/hoopla.html*


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Do you make these? or are you just a fiend?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Fiend.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Lewd Lingerie*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/lewd.html*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Imagine,

Well I watched the first one and got a good laugh out of it. The humour is right down my daughter's alley. Can't wait to send her the site.

Now you have 3 people other than you that have posted on your thread. Hey, I don't know if I'll like all of them, but I appreciate the time you've taken to post them all and your enthusiasm.

:lol: 
terri


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Bra Bashing*

*http://www.illwillpress.com/bra.html*


----------

